# <<July Applicants waiting CO>>



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

*To all the young men and women who is waiting to know about their CO.....
And also eagerly looking for the golden Email.... * :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

This is the 10th week of mine....after lodging the 189 visa.
Still no clue about the CO.

No golden email in my inbox.

This is pretty uncomfortable.

if any of you also in my situation please feel free to share your info.

We can get together and solve this problem.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> This is the 10th week of mine....after lodging the 189 visa.
> Still no clue about the CO.
> ...


If I were you, I would call them and find out why there is no CO yet. Current allocation time is 5 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> If I were you, I would call them and find out why there is no CO yet. Current allocation time is 5 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189.


Dear Felix2020;

Do you have any contact number and do we have to wait longer before connect to the relevant person.... 

Please share your info...

I may think that is a pretty good idea..... :mod: :mod:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

I applied on 2-July (2613 65pts 189), it's been more than 11 weeks and no CO or any progress. I called them twice this week and they said that the allocation dates published on the web are just indicators and I should simply wait. : //
at this point there seems to be nothing do it
it's really frustrating


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

abakik said:


> I applied on 2-July (2613 65pts 189), it's been more than 11 weeks and no CO or any progress. I called them twice this week and they said that the allocation dates published on the web are just indicators and I should simply wait. : //
> at this point there seems to be nothing do it
> it's really frustrating


This is so frustrating. After coming to your thos stahe and having an answer lik that.

Just hang on there bro surely well get a direct grant.

Oneday well be able to hang out in the promised land.....   

Cheers 
XXX


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
I submitted my EOI on 13th Sep for 189 with 60 points.. Can someone suggest what should be the Approx wait time for Invitation?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

it must be just over 8 weeks....


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

*79 days without a CO*uke:


and the count goes on...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

abakik said:


> I applied on 2-July (2613 65pts 189), it's been more than 11 weeks and no CO or any progress. I called them twice this week and they said that the allocation dates published on the web are just indicators and I should simply wait. : //
> at this point there seems to be nothing do it
> it's really frustrating


same reply to me as well. we applied on the same date.

However, mine is 190 visa sublcass so my case is highly unusual


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI on 13th Sep for 189 with 60 points.. Can someone suggest what should be the Approx wait time for Invitation?


It depends on the number of 65 pointers in future rounds. 60 pointers are currently sitting at 28-05.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok guys ...

Tomorrow is the final working day of this week

Hope some good thing will happen to us 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by srikar View Post
What about 189 Colombo,Any Idea?

Dear Shikar Dhawaan;

As far as I can see It differs from 9 to 12 weeks.
This is in the ideal condition...and after you have front loaded all the documents.

Having said that I m not saying you will be succeed withing 3 months.
In my case only this morning I got my CO assigned.
That is in my 10th week.

There are security checks for certain candidates which may be undergone for 9 - 12 months... 

Just keep on referring these threads ..

You will be able to find ample of examples..

Good Luck

XXX
___________


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

i am also waiting for the co


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> i am also waiting for the co


Sub teek ho jayenge ... dude...

XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Sub teek ho jayenge ... dude...
> 
> XXX


ha ha ha... i like that..


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi can someone help me... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?

An suggestions or comments please.... ???


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Pailas said:


> Hi can someone help me... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?
> 
> An suggestions or comments please.... ???


Nonce applied for one eoi you cant duplicate it. Havw tp wait till the already applied eoi expired. 

If yoy have multiple parallel eoi there is a high possibility of rejection of all the eois


Best of luck 

XXX


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Pailas said:


> Hi can someone help me... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?
> 
> An suggestions or comments please.... ???


You should be able to modify your EOI to include SS. Once you get the invitation, you cannot do any change in your EOI,


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

joejohn said:


> You should be able to modify your EOI to include SS. Once you get the invitation, you cannot do any change in your EOI,



Before updating EOI for SS, please make sure there is requirement for your occupation code in that particular state..


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Anuj and Joe... Yes, I am able to edit my EOI, but got few more questions before I submit....
1. Will the effective date for 189 changes when 190 is added to it?
2. Does 189 and 190 are treated separately? 
3. Once I receive an invite may be twice for 190... will my 189 EOI still active or is it closed?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pailas said:


> Thanks Anuj and Joe... Yes, I am able to edit my EOI, but got few more questions before I submit....
> 1. Will the effective date for 189 changes when 190 is added to it?
> 2. Does 189 and 190 are treated separately?
> 3. Once I receive an invite may be twice for 190... will my 189 EOI still active or is it closed?


1. 189 effective date doesn't change, 190 is added separately. You will have two different entries on your EOI.

2. Yes

3. Once you receive any invitation for 190, 189 will be closed or vice versa.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

@colombo: bro .. how did you get to know that a CO has been assigned to you?
Thanks.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> @colombo: bro .. how did you get to know that a CO has been assigned to you?
> Thanks.


Hey man

I call them up N got to know the situation. No idea whats happening as no contact afterwards. 

Hope we ll get thw grant on the coming week.   

Cheers 
XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Hey man
> 
> I call them up N got to know the situation. No idea whats happening as no contact afterwards.
> 
> ...


alright.. all the best... i haven't uploaded my tax documents/payslips....
i was expecting the co to mail me.. however he hasn't... which team is it?
should i upload or wait for them.. also is 19th the date when co was assigned or its the date you got to know that a co has been assigned already..
Thanks.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> alright.. all the best... i haven't uploaded my tax documents/payslips....
> i was expecting the co to mail me.. however he hasn't... which team is it?
> should i upload or wait for them.. also is 19th the date when co was assigned or its the date you got to know that a co has been assigned already..
> Thanks.


I thik you better go ahead and push all the docs up. The same day I have assigned a co.

Surely living with big hope regarding upcoming week.

Every thing will be ok......!!!

Cheers
XXX


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Colombo said:


> I thik you better go ahead and push all the docs up. The same day I have assigned a co.
> 
> Surely living with big hope regarding upcoming week.
> 
> ...


What do you think is the reason that different people have different days for CO assignment? Is it purely based on luck ?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> I thik you better go ahead and push all the docs up. The same day I have assigned a co.
> 
> Surely living with big hope regarding upcoming week.
> 
> ...


alright bro... i will talk to my agent about that.
Thank you for your advice. best wishes.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

@colombo: bro... which team is that btw?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> @colombo: bro... which team is that btw?


They didn't give that info to me.
Only told I ll be contacted or will be granted sooner than later........!!!!!

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> *What do you think is the reason that different people have different days for CO assignment? Is it purely based on luck ?*




82 days without a CO.:frusty::frusty:

More than hard work Luck plays a bigger role to make or break one's life..


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> 82 days without a CO.:frusty::frusty:
> 
> More than hard work Luck plays a bigger role to make or break one's life..


Did you try to call them ? If it takes some time after CO assignment, that makes sense. But before CO, it should not take more than 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Did you try to call them ? If it takes some time after CO assignment, that makes sense. But before CO, it should not take more than 6-8 weeks.


I know someone who waited for 3.5 months for his CO to contact him. So, as I told it all depends on LUCK. I called them on Tuesday, they said a team is processing my file, but no CO has been assigned yet.:tape:

However, look at my timeline..My state application got approved in 3 hours 45 minutes. Again it was LUCK. why does someone have to wait for more than 3 months to get his/her state application approved?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I know someone who waited for 3.5 months for his CO to contact him. So, as I told it all depends on LUCK. I called them on Tuesday, they said a team is processing my file, but no CO has been assigned yet.:tape:
> 
> However, look at my timeline..My state application got approved in 3 hours 45 minutes. Again it was LUCK. why does someone have to wait for more than 3 months to get his/her state application approved?


You will get a direct grant from the team soon. Do they have any criteria that which cases should be allocated to CO by what date ? Their website clearly mentions that 6 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope I get a direct grant tomorrow.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Hope we will be receiving the golden e-mail during this new week.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

still no news of CO or anything after exactly 12 weeks : /


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

abakik said:


> still no news of CO or anything after exactly 12 weeks : /


why dont you share your timeline in detal..addd your signature. see mine or example.

Go to USER CP, Edit your signature, preview before posting

which visa did you apply for?


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> why dont you share your timeline in detal..addd your signature. see mine or example.
> 
> Go to USER CP, Edit your signature, preview before posting
> 
> which visa did you apply for?


done : )


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

We applied on the same date. Wish good luck to both of us


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> We applied on the same date. Wish good luck to both of us


just called the DIAC and the lady on the phone said that she's going to send an email to the processing centre to check my application status and whether or not they overlooked it. we'll see what's going to happen


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

abakik said:


> just called the DIAC and the lady on the phone said that she's going to send an email to the processing centre to check my application status and whether or not they overlooked it. we'll see what's going to happen


Guys! Guys! !

I am in to my golden 12 th week

Ideally for 189's get CO on 8th week and GM on 12 th week......!!

Keeping my fingers crossed.... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Guys! Guys! !
> 
> I am in to my golden 12 th week
> 
> ...


All the very best Colombo! Wish you get your grant on Monday morning!!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

joejohn said:


> All the very best Colombo! Wish you get your grant on Monday morning!!


thanks mate.....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello World!!!

Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!

Anybody ... please say hi.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Hello World!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
> I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!
> ...


Hope you get your grant by this Friday. 


Cheers..


----------



## P1234 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Please advise how much is validity of your visa (last day to enter in Australia). I have applied for 189 and just awaiting for PCC-National. Below is my time line.
Class - 189
EOI Filed - 31-5-2013
Inv. Received - 3-6-2013
Lodged - 15-6-2013
Medical completed on 20-6-2013
Case Officer - 22-8-2013 (Team8Adelaide)

Submitted all documents asked by CO and asked for further 20-25 days for PCC as not received yet. How long it may be once I submit PCC also advise me if there is any latest date to enter in Australia mentioned in Visa grant letter. You can suggest no of months if dont want to disclose more details about you.


joejohn said:


> All the very best Colombo! Wish you get your grant on Monday morning!!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Hope you get your grant by this Friday.
> 
> 
> Cheers..


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

I am one of the invites from the July 15 round. I am waiting for CO allocation.
I applied for the visa on Aug 28. My PCC is in process and waiting for the FBI clearance.

Has there been any news on the 'reduction of experience' seen in a couple of threads in these forums. Or these were isolated cases?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

strikerjax said:


> I am one of the invites from the July 15 round. I am waiting for CO allocation.
> I applied for the visa on Aug 28. My PCC is in process and waiting for the FBI clearance.
> 
> Has there been any news on the 'reduction of experience' seen in a couple of threads in these forums. Or these were isolated cases?


According to my agent , there is no such deduction for old acs because it is valid for 2 yrs and no official news abt it for us . Now for states, some like nsw are doing but not to all, to reduce the traffic and VIC has started to do tech test . DAIC is not doing (189) any


----------

